# Congrats BlingBling3k12



## JohnnyV (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, just had to beat Ed to it Anywho Congrats on the post count, now go outside and get some fresh air!!


----------



## macguy17 (May 6, 2002)

Well... he only has 999 right now...
Oh well, congrats BlingBling!!!


-macguy


----------



## ksuther (May 6, 2002)

You meanie, stealing Ed's fun. You're too early anyways, as of now he only has 999 posts


----------



## JohnnyV (May 6, 2002)

I know, but I just had to beat Ed to the punch


----------



## Matrix Agent (May 6, 2002)

looks like we all beat bling to the punch. 

Congrats! Whaddya say we all pull some money toghether and buy him something nice, like a dell! He'd like that!


----------



## JohnnyV (May 6, 2002)

Haha matrix


Maybe We'll get his big post here! I saw him browsing it


----------



## voice- (May 6, 2002)

Well, now he can cross the finish-line and claim his topic right here...

By the way, is Bling the first guy here to get a topic without owning a Mac?


----------



## JohnnyV (May 6, 2002)

Probably the first I think we should take BlingBling Snipe hunting, what do ya think guys? Ever been snipe hunting blingbling?


----------



## Klink (May 6, 2002)

Well let me jump in and wish Bling a congrats.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 6, 2002)

Sure... Congrats Bling!

Now where is he?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 6, 2002)

Halleluiah!
_Angels now sing from the heavens!_ 

I have reached the holy shrine! The big 1000!


JohnnyV... ED WAS SUPPOSED TO START IT! LOL! No problem though, I am in glory!

Thanks to everyone out there... I couldn't have done ANY, and I mean  _ANY_ of you! Seriously... most forums I leave within weeks because they become very boring.... but not this one. Because of you great people (members just seems so impersonal right now), I decided to stay to have such a great time with all of you. 

Again, thank you... I don't think I could possibly say it enough...

Great memories, great times, and all drinks until MWNY are on me!

Casey Kelley
a.k.a. BlingBling 3k12

Edit... I forgot to tell you all this...
HAPPY POSTING TO ALL... AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## edX (May 7, 2002)

Congrats BB!!

or to be more specific - good to have you around Casey!! It really is something special to have someone without an osx mac hanging out with us. I still look forward to the day you get osx and start asking tech questions so i can tell you to do a site search as we have discussed the issue in great detail in the past 

sorry "the man to be" stole my thunder here but what really matters is that you are a great member to have on the site. I think the comment that testy once made about "the cool people" getting congrats threads speaks mainly to the fact that anybody who isn't really contributing and positively participating in the site is not likely to hang around long enough to get one. 

so Casey, remember the big 'discusssion' with manicdvln and how you lost your cool? But i made excuses for your hormones 

"so true"


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 7, 2002)

Why do you guys think it is a big deal when someone reaches 1000 posts?  If they were all good posts... then I would be happy for that person.  Like this post for example... it is pointless, worthless crap.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 7, 2002)

I wonder what people will do when I reach 10,000 LOL  ... I am almost half there...hmmm...maybe the admin will hold a big party


----------



## sithious (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I wonder what people will do when I reach 10,000 LOL  ... I am almost half there...hmmm...maybe the admin will hold a big party  *



... you'll get your own forum ...  

yay for blingbling!


----------



## googolplex (May 7, 2002)

Congrats blingbling! Its great having you around here and talking to you! Now onto 2000 right


----------



## ksv (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *I wonder what people will do when I reach 10,000 LOL  ... I am almost half there...hmmm...maybe the admin will hold a big party  *



At the point you post your 10000th post, your counter will show 1 post. What's so big about that?  

Seems like BB wants to stick with 1000 posts, BTW


----------



## voice- (May 7, 2002)

Or tismey gave him too much to drink and he can't find the keyboard...or mabe he's doing a "C:\format c:" as a salute to himself


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (May 7, 2002)

> so Casey, remember the big 'discusssion' with manicdvln and how you lost your cool? But i made excuses for your hormones


yes... i remember those days....



> Ever been snipe hunting blingbling?


nope... sounds good... what is it?



> Seems like BB wants to stick with 1000 posts, BTW


After that last post, I haven't been able to get on a computer...



> Why do you guys think it is a big deal when someone reaches 1000 posts?


We like big numbers! Especially ones that start with a 1 and come with 3 zero's after it! 



> Congrats blingbling! Its great having you around here and talking to you! Now onto 2000 right


I don't think I can get that far.... that's alot of work!



> mabe he's doing a "C:\format c:" as a salute to himself


actually, i'd rather do a 
	
	



```
C:\format f:
```
 command.... wipe out that 20 GB hard drive i just stole from my sisters computer (it's a 350MHz HP Pavilion... why does she need a 2nd 20 GB drive!?)



> I wonder what people will do when I reach 10,000 LOL


Honestly, after 10,000 posts, you'd have to be institutionalized... put in a white suit, away from all computers just so you can return to sanity before your "congratulatory actions" get out of hand...


----------



## nkuvu (May 9, 2002)

> > _Nummi said:_
> > Why do you guys think it is a big deal when someone reaches 1000 posts?
> 
> 
> ...


And it's a consumer megapost!  Note: Real megapost is 1024 posts, but they tell the consumers that it's 1000 since it's easier...


----------



## ulrik (May 9, 2002)

I appreciate you all!


...no, really!!!


----------



## ksv (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *Then BB replied:
> We like big numbers! Especially ones that start with a 1 and come with 3 zero's after it!*


*
And it's a consumer megapost!  Note: Real megapost is 1024 posts, but they tell the consumers that it's 1000 since it's easier...

 *[/QUOTE]

No, actually it's only a kilopost


----------



## nkuvu (May 10, 2002)

> _ksv posted:_
> *No, actually it's only a kilopost  *


Um, yeah, that's what I meant.  Whoops.    Too used to seeing megabyte associated with just 1024.  As in 1024 KB (or 1048576 bytes)...


----------

